# Uninstall Linux, Grub & disable Dual Boot



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

This is a noob question, as I'm a noob in Linux, hard drives and stuff. :tongue: 
Well I recently had to get Kubuntu off a PC. So there's a NTFS Partition for XP and Ext3 for Linux. I didn't consider anything and just formatted the Ext3 partition to NTFS. Now when I start the PC up it loads and a message appears (in DOS)
Something like this:

Loading Grub 1.5

Error while loading
Error code 15

I had to install Kubuntu again so that dual-boot would work.
Now what I want is Linux off the PC and just XP on it. What I want is that XP will just boot when I turn the PC on. I don't know how to remove Grub or disable dual-boot.
I really need help!! ray:


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Wox -
I hope someone else will confirm this, but I think you would just let Windows "repair" the MBR (it's not broken now, it's just been modified to allow for the Linux OS) then wipe the Linux partitions off. 
I'd definitely do this as a 2 step process - make sure Windows is bootable again. Then delete the two Linux partitions and re-write them as NTFS. 
That's the broad brush stroke version. I haven't done that before, so can't tell you anything about the details. Have seen numerous threads on the subject so it shouldn't be hard to find some directions. Here's herman's - I've used his directions for some other things and he's pretty thorough

http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p18.htm#Windows_XP_Recovery_Console

Notice he has different directions for different Windows OS'es. Don't use the wrong ones!

EDIT: Are you sure you want to rush into reversing your dual-boot? If it's working, maybe you should give yourself a week to think about it...


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes, if you have Windows XP, just put your XP CD in , after it boots, press R to open the Recovery Console. At the command prompt, type "fixmbr" (sans quotes). There'll be a warning about possiblly rendering your computer unbootable, but if you have a regular XP installation you'll be fine. 
That should do the trick.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

K-B said:


> Yes, if you have Windows XP, just put your XP CD in , after it boots, press R to open the Recovery Console. At the command prompt, type "fixmbr" (sans quotes). There'll be a warning about possiblly rendering your computer unbootable, but if you have a regular XP installation you'll be fine.
> That should do the trick.


Thx Bartender & Kyle, I'm at a school library now and I can't access Herman's page("Personal Pages").. I'll check it out when I get home :wink: 
Also Kyle: I'm not sure about the steps(I'm a noob..)- do I:
1. Format the Linux Partition;
2. Run Recovery Console;
3. Enjoy?!
Is that the right steps? :4-dontkno
P.S. My partitions are like this:
C drive 55 gigs NTFS
G drive 100 gigs NTFS
Linux 55gigs(I think..) Ext3
The rest are unused (unallocated) space.
Now I'm planning to clean-install Vista Ultimate around July.. so what I want to do is format the whole hard drive and start form scratch(my HD=250G).
I want 2 partitions: 
1st NTFS 65G (Vista installed on this)
2nd NTFS 185G.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

That's how I've always did it. Wiped Linux off, then did the dirty work in Recovery console.


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

Quick question, is Windows & Linux on the same drive?

If there is no Windows Partition, it maybe easier to zero the drive, and just restart a win32 install.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Good question, it would definitely be easier to wipe the whole drive and reinstall.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

PureEvilDan said:


> Quick question, is Windows & Linux on the same drive?
> 
> If there is no Windows Partition, it maybe easier to zero the drive, and just restart a win32 install.


Yes, I only have one 250G HD with 3 partitions.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

K-B said:


> That's how I've always did it. Wiped Linux off, then did the dirty work in Recovery console.


Thanks. I'll do it in a sec. :grin: :smile:


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup, it works. Now XP boots when I turn on the computer. 
Thanks!!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Glad you got it working:grin:


----------



## cromdubh (Jun 5, 2005)

K-B said:


> Yes, if you have Windows XP, just put your XP CD in , after it boots, press R to open the Recovery Console. At the command prompt, type "fixmbr" (sans quotes). There'll be a warning about possiblly rendering your computer unbootable, but if you have a regular XP installation you'll be fine.
> That should do the trick.


I did this having tired of having Linux as an optional extra.
in my case it left me with a sizable (One third) chunk of my C: Drive as Free Space where my Linux partition used to be.
Fiddling with the buttons converted it into an equally useless "Unallocated space"
I'm sure there must be a way of getting this space back into my c:drive or getting XP to absorb it.
Will it require some third party program and if so will it be easy to use.
Despite using windows for many years, I have managed to get by without partitioning discs.
Thanks in advance


----------

